
Harvesting Cb Response Data Leaks - mbesto
https://www.directdefense.com/harvesting-cb-response-data-leaks-fun-profit/
======
majewsky
Active discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14967258](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14967258)

